# So WH is a bigger wuss than I thought ...



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

he called his lawyer complaining that I threw things at him and threatened to destroy his property.... good grief, man up and OWN your crap. He is lucky that is the worst that happened to him with his abhorrent behavior.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

He should be crying over the damage he did to his family. Not whining to a lawyer about something much less meaningful.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

HerToo said:


> He should be crying over the damage he did to his family. Not whining to a lawyer about something much less meaningful.


No kidding.... you'd think considering the enormity of what he's done to us, he'd cut me a little slack for loss of composure. I have a feeling a certain ho is egging him on.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

His lawyer is telling his fellow lawyer friends "You should have seen the pathetic wimp that I talked to. He must have been wearing pink cotton panties as he whined to me. Gee, he cheats on his wife, leaves her and the kids, and whines about getting stuff thrown at him and his stuff messed up. Hey Sherlock! Do you think you earned it? How pathetic!!!".

At least that's my vision of how it went down.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

lisa3girls said:


> he called his lawyer complaining that I threw things at him and threatened to destroy his property.... good grief, man up and OWN your crap. He is lucky that is the worst that happened to him with his abhorrent behavior.


That little complaint probably cost him a couple hundred lawyer bucks.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherry said:


> That little complaint probably cost him a couple hundred lawyer bucks.


I know... and he doesn't have it to blow. Idiot


----------



## always_hopefull (Aug 11, 2011)

I think our ex's must be related somehow, or at least share a stupid gene. My exh told me it was hard for him to commit to R because of all the hurtful things I said to him after I found out about his _numerous_ affairs. :crazy:


----------



## lastradas (Oct 14, 2011)

Since when do two wrongs make a right?
I'm sorry but I am just shocked how easy it is for people to judge people for one behavior (cheating) but condone other -equally unacceptable - behavior (destroying property that's that their own and being willing to physically hurt them). 

Your emotions that lead to your behavior are justified, not your actions and unless you're acting in self-defense (which it doesn't sound like) then I don't understand what gives you the right to act like this - and I am saying this as someone who has been cheated on and who will never understand one person can do this to another.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

HerToo said:


> His lawyer is telling his fellow lawyer friends "You should have seen the pathetic wimp that I talked to. He must have been wearing pink cotton panties as he whined to me. Gee, he cheats on his wife, leaves her and the kids, and whines about getting stuff thrown at him and his stuff messed up. Hey Sherlock! Do you think you earned it? How pathetic!!!".
> 
> At least that's my vision of how it went down.


actually I think he said this-


"woohoo!! got another case that looks like will be a ton of billable hours!"


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't destroy his property... I told him to get it out of my place and I wasn't giving him forever. I also didn't hit him.... did I say some things with swear words? Yep


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't throw things at him, don't respond to him. You are still doing this dance with him, Lisa and it is getting you nowhere. 

Stop. Let him spew. Just don't play the game with him. Drop the rope and move on.


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Don't throw things at him, don't respond to him. You are still doing this dance with him, Lisa and it is getting you nowhere.
> 
> Stop. Let him spew. Just don't play the game with him. Drop the rope and move on.


I did and I'm done.... I want this to be over..


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

BTW - a clarification - please correct me if I'm wrong:

Assault can be defined as verbal abuse.
Battery can be defined as physical abuse. 

Technically, your husband MAY have a point - but I seriously doubt it. If you were just ranting about the situation and not attacking him verbally, then you are in the clear. If you insulted him - then there COULD be a case for assault as long as there were witnesses. It would then be up to a judge to interpret the intent of the words.

On your side - Lisa - just saying.


----------



## lastradas (Oct 14, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I didn't destroy his property... I told him to get it out of my place and I wasn't giving him forever. I also didn't hit him.... did I say some things with swear words? Yep


Okay, so he's essentially lying? I'm really just asking because you didn't really seem to deny these claims that he made towards his lawyer, hence the confusion. It sounded like you thought he shouldn't be surprised if you threw stuff at him(physical abuse/assault) and destroyed his property. My apologies!


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm with you Lisa.....how much is one person supposed to take....why are all the idiots running to lawyers and cops for petty garbadge they bring on themselves...I was going to beat the OW up and my WH reminded me that I could get arrested....50 years ago things would be much different...the cops would have given me a high five...because she wouldn't be taking those panties off for another womans man ever again...but no....some other woman will be hurt by the **** from hell....Two wrongs don't make a right but when did being a complete ass become the norm...oh yes says in Scripture....good will become bad and bad will become good....hummmmm.....say it isn't so.....has the shift flipped to this....:scratchhead:


----------

